
Amazon S3, you're out of order - forrestbrazeal
https://m.signalvnoise.com/aws-s3-youre-out-of-order/
======
therockspush
Interesting story and some good detective work but the ending isn't
satisfying.

I'm guessing this is Direct Connect out of the Equinix/Ashburn location, so
they are probably working with a partner. There are probably a few black boxes
in between their servers and AWS S3 edges. If this is affecting them I would
expect to see a lot of people seeing the same thing.

I'm not really surprised an AWS support team shrugged it off but it seems like
there are some more pieces to this.

[https://aws.amazon.com/directconnect/partners/](https://aws.amazon.com/directconnect/partners/)

